# Back after a VERY long break



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

2 years ago my hubby and I bought a 75g aquarium for the living room.
Lovely tank.

I got some black blasting sand, rigged up a CO2 injection system, planted it, and away we went.

But it went to hell in a handbasket in a big way - and fast.

Serious algae (I can't recall what kind, I knew then) that required complete blacking out to get rid of.

Blacking out killed the plants.

The fish died.

It was horrible.

So it's sat.

Unused.

For about 18 months.

Until yesterday when we filled it back in, scooped out most of that horrible black sand.

I'm not going to go back to live plants, I don't have that kind of dedication to this.

So - plastic / silk plants here I come.

But no idea on how I want to stock this yet.

So many options with a 75g.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Welcome back!

The problem might have been going into the deep end of planted tanks with CO2 injection and the like. Keep it simple and enjoyble 

I run a 75g low-tech planted setup for my folks - gets a water change every two to four weeks (about 50g each time), and thats about it. Keep it lit with normal output T5s and feed sparingly. It looks great - way better than silk plants! 

Anyhow, whatever you choose, good luck and always ask lots of questions here so people can help you out!


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

HOWsMom said:


> 2 years ago my hubby and I bought a 75g aquarium for the living room.
> Lovely tank.
> 
> I got some black blasting sand, rigged up a CO2 injection system, planted it, and away we went.
> ...


One piece of advice, don't give up on live plant, just get some lower light plants, and stop running CO2. They really help keep the tank water "clean". Also, if you don't have lights on too much the algae won;t get out of control. You can still end up with a tank full of algae without plants, (more likely actually) since there is nothing to absorb extra nutes


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

The tank is in the living room - it receives a fair amount of natural light, along with the lights on the tank itself.

One hopeful thing is that with my kids being a bit older, they may not be as likely to want to 'help' and over-feed the fish this time !


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> I run a 75g low-tech planted setup for my folks - gets a water change every two to four weeks (about 50g each time), and thats about it. Keep it lit with normal output T5s and feed sparingly. It looks great - way better than silk !


What kind of plants do you have that thrive in this ?

I would MUCH prefer live plants, MUCH. But I'm a little nervous, as you can tell


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

anubias crypts and java ferns


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> What kind of plants do you have that thrive in this ?
> 
> I would MUCH prefer live plants, MUCH. But I'm a little nervous, as you can tell


Check out my guide here:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49439


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Read through that - I might just have to give plants a go again.

Will that "Val" grow in gravel though? I'm REALLY not wanting to go with sand again if I can avoid it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

Hey welcome back.....I had a similar situation with a friend when I gave him
some black blasting sand his fish all died as well....go with eco complete
or something similar and u will be so pleased....
good luck.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> Read through that - I might just have to give plants a go again.
> 
> Will that "Val" grow in gravel though? I'm REALLY not wanting to go with sand again if I can avoid it.


I believe it will. I first grew my vals in gravel mixed with fluorite. It went from 2 plantlets to filling up half the tank over the course of a year.

If you use only plain gravel, you might run into micronutrient problems, hence why I recommend just going with fluorite.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay - my thoughts right now about what I would like :

- easy , low-light plants (Vals, etc)

- 1 Angelfish

- 10-12 cardinal tetras
- 10-12 cherry barbs

- 6 corydoras (I like the panda ones)

Would that work out okay ?


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Neon tetras (and cardinals) are basically hot pockets for Angelfish. You might like to rethink that. 

Also, make sure you read up on cycling, and then read up again, and then read up again to make sure you've got it. I *thought* I understood the nitrogen cycle until I set up my first tank and all my fish got sick. I've since set up three tanks without a single loss, including the famously delicate otos. A test kit and a bottle of ammonia are basically required equipment if you can't get used filter media from someone and if you want healthy, long-lived fishes.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm - thankfully - familiar with the cycling process. 
Like you, learned the hard way.


And the cycling process will give me time to research the fish.


I know I want one larger "centerpiece" fish - hence the angelfish.

If the neons / cardinals are too small, then I'll find something else to replace them. I picked them because they are colourful and active - fun to watch.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Neons are my 100% favourite fish ever, probably because I always wanted them as a kid but never got any.

I know some people have been lucky with either buying big neons or growing some up, then adding baby angels afterwards so they don't grow up seeing the tetras as a food source. Might be worth a try?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay - doing a little digging around, and seeing recommendations for a fish type called a "ram" as a compatible tankmate for angels.

Must do more reading . . .


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> Okay - doing a little digging around, and seeing recommendations for a fish type called a "ram" as a compatible tankmate for angels.
> 
> Must do more reading . . .


Rams do well with angelfish, I have 4 german blue rams in my high tech 55 gallon tank with a trio of large-ish angelfish; no problems whatsoever, they occupy (generally) different regions of the tank so as long as you have sightlines cut in the tank ( plenty of decor (wood, rocks, plants (whether live or plasticus fake-is))) you should be okay. rams are awesome fish too!


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> Okay - doing a little digging around, and seeing recommendations for a fish type called a "ram" as a compatible tankmate for angels.
> 
> Must do more reading . . .


Just avoid the "balloon" ram cichlids if you do decide to go with them.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Fishlover02 said:


> Rams do well with angelfish, I have 4 german blue rams in my high tech 55 gallon tank with a trio of large-ish angelfish; no problems whatsoever, they occupy (generally) different regions of the tank so as long as you have sightlines cut in the tank ( plenty of decor (wood, rocks, plants (whether live or plasticus fake-is))) you should be okay. rams are awesome fish too!


That makes sense. Rams stay closer to the bottom area, while angels are more mid-height / top swimmers ?



Fishlover02 said:


> Just avoid the "balloon" ram cichlids if you do decide to go with them.


I've never heard of a balloon ram - though that doesn't surprise me, since I haven't heard of much that isn't carried at PetSmart or BigAls !


----------

